# Repair to Awning!



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Been fascinating reading all your stories whilst waiting for my RV to get registered in the UK. Just bought a 1994 Itasca Suncruiser 30ft. Superb almost new condition inside and really only flat paintwork on the outside. That is until I drove it home!!

Having problem putting it in the drive which I have to modify on Saturday but caught the awning against the house. It is what I believe to be a typical scrape damage. I would think that it could be simply patched but of course I do not know if this is possible.

Your advice would be much appreciated.

I will be sending an email to Winnebago with a list of parts that I require and get some idea of shipping costs. If I cannot repair the awning then maybe I should get a cost for replacing the material. I do need to replace the material on the two window awnings anyway.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Chris 
Sorry to hear about your mishap..  .. try contacting 
www.statesidetuning.co.uk
PM Linda, LC1962, who is a member on this site and is extremely helpful with RV spares


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Another RV'er jim, want be long at this rate till we outnumber the eurpoeans on this site. :lol: Have to rename it RV and motorhome facts

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi G2EWS

Sorry to hear that the first thing you do with your new toy is to break it mate    
As Jim said, contact Linda and she will sort out all the stuff you need. The parts will probably be Carefree, not Winnebago I would have thought.
I would recommend replacing the awning material and as you have to do the window shades it makes sense to do them all and get a good match. I think a repair to the material would probably always look like a repair and you won't be happy with it and want to change it soon, then you would have to pay freight twice :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Hope you get it sorted out and that you have lots of fun with the Winnebago.

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Another RV'er jim, want be long at this rate till we outnumber the eurpoeans on this site. :lol: Have to rename it RV and motorhome facts


Outnumber ... maybe.. outweigh definitely :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> Another RV'er jim, want be long at this rate till we outnumber the eurpoeans on this site. Have to rename it RV and motorhome facts


In your dreams Olley. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

G2EWS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Having problem putting it in the drive which I have to modify on Saturday but caught the awning against the house.
> 
> Chris


hi chris..sorry to hear about your mishap,i know the feeling. when i first brought mine home i found i had lost the spear wheel cover ,was sick as a parrot it had palm trees on and the origal minnesota plate
maybe the rv gods are just trying us to see if we are worthy..lol
dave :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Jim, as to out weighing us all, is that vehicles or number of people they can carry.or just personaly.you will have to go some to be heavier than me.looks like i am between both sizes on vehicles.5.2t


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi People

Thanks for the advice I will be following up in the days to come. The good news is, having started at 05:30 this morning I have removed railings, dug out about 3 ton of soil and taken away some old holly bushes and have now managed to get the RV down the side of the house. Just in time for about 20 people arriving for a party and to watch the first footy match! Bit knackered now though!

Dave (Lignutt) I did not want to tell you all this but on the journey home I met a local bus called a wiggly bus and they are the worst drivers I have ever met. As I travel between 500 and 1,000 miles a week I am probably well experienced! The idiot was over the white line and hit my offside door mirror, broke the glass - buxxxxer! He was to fast and gone so I could not get his details. So I agree the RV Gods have got it in for me!

I hope to travel to Hungerford tomorrow to fill up the lpg tank and give me some experience for a next weekend romp in the New Forest, hopefully everyone will be sobering up after the footy today and it will be OK!!

Regards

Chris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

> on the journey home I met a local bus called a wiggly bus


Chris,

What is a wiggly bus then? Is it a bendy bus, or is it a Renault with a big a..se end that wobbles? :lol: :lol: :lol:

J & R.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jack,

It is just a local bus that goes round the small villages. It does not wiggle or bend, just driven by very bad drivers. Just about everyone around here has complained.

Worst story I heard is the driver dropped a young (14ish) girl off in the middle of nowhere and she had to walk 5 miles home. All because she said something which may have been rude, but imagine if it was your daughter. I know what I would have done with the driver!!

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

One year on and I bit the bullet and bought a replacement cover from the ever efficient Linda (LC1962) www.statesidetuning.co.uk

OK it may have something to do with the last trip out when it was raining and I did not like getting wet - under the cover!

Cover arrived in the UK very quickly and I picked it up last week. All seemed very simple to replace. Studied my awning - Coleman Falulkner - instructions and the replacement - Carefree - installation instructions.

Bit concerned by the mention of the spring and danger of it unwinding. Then there was this one liner that stated:

'Remove spring assembly from roller tube'

Sounds simple doesn't it?

Spent ages looking at diagrams of the original awning and a further ages looking at the awning itself. How do you get that off then? Consulted the oracle - engineer friend of mine - and we came up with the same conclusion.

For American 'Drive Rivet' read 'Pop Rivet' or 'Sheer Pin'.

Knock head of drive rivet, tap into roller tube, and hey presto the end cap comes off.

The spring? Absolutely no problem, it is one of these very long type of springs that are on a shaft and hence it did not neet to come out. Covered the spring in cloth to stop the grease getting onto new material.

Pulled of old material and prepared to put on new one.

In the instructions it says:

(This will require the assistance of an additional helper or helpers)

So Claire duly comes outside and I seem to spend half my time on the roof and the other half on the floor ------getting absolutely nowhere!

For helpers, read:

You must have four pairs of hands for the job!

Called up Son and Girlfriend and within a few minutes the job was done. Brilliant!

So in conclusion the job is simple and armed with the above information should take about an hour at the most.

Just waiting for the window awnings to arrive.

Once again a big thanks to Linda.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Well done Chris , glad to hear it wasn't an ordeal fitting it, sooner or later we will need to relace ours.. can I be cheaky and ask how much and what size your's is ?


Cheers 

Jim


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jim,

You have mail.

Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Chris

Sorry, No mail yet, did you remember to put a topic in PM? otherwise it won't come..


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jim,

You where right and I keep forgetting to put a heading in.

I wonder if there is a way that you can get an error message that Nuke may be able to add?

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hmm,

When I normally send a pm it goes what appears to be instantly to the recipient. In this case I have sent two messages and both seem to be in my Outbox.

Anyone any idea what I am doing wrong?

Regards

Chris


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris

I think you'll find the message stays in your Outbox until the recipient opens it.

It then appears in your Sentbox.

I suppose this is done so as you know if the recipient has seen your pm.

Bruce


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Chris

Glad you are all sorted  Window awnings are in the pipeline :wink: 

Never forget the day we had to remove and replace an awning with just 2 pairs of hands.............it is do-able but with a lot of beggaring about and choice words :lol: 

Jim....what size is your awning? I shall happily get you a quote :wink: 

Bruce..........you have PM (hopefully! :wink: )


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Forgot to mention, I found a great use for the old awning!

I have a problem on the rear of my drive with sticky buds off trees.So used the old awning to cover the rear of the RV roof!

Good recycling job!

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice one Chris.....a colour-coded tarpaulin! :lol: 

BTW, you have PM :wink:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

I've done some more recycling on this one!

The tube the awning came in has now gone to the school to be used for a project on wheels in motion!

I am feeling very good about my efforts!

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> I've done some more recycling on this one!
> 
> The tube the awning came in has now gone to the school to be used for a project on wheels in motion!
> 
> ...


Think how good you'll feel in a few weeks when you have a couple more to donate  :lol:


----------

